# You Know When You're Lazy To Get Up From Your Chair ...



## ET (4/5/14)

and you need your calipers to measure a small screwdriver but the toolbox is out of reach so you grab your panga that's next to your chair to pull the hammer that's next to the toolbox closer so you can use the claw part of the hammer to drag the toolbox close enough so you can get the calipers with your pair of needle nose pliers.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

denizenx said:


> and you need your calipers to measure a small screwdriver but the toolbox is out of reach so you grab your panga that's next to your chair to pull the hammer that's next to the toolbox closer so you can use the claw part of the hammer to drag the toolbox close enough so you can get the calipers with your pair of needle nose pliers.



What the hell is a panga doing next to your chair you loon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## crack2483 (4/5/14)

Dangerous vapes 101. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ET (4/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What the hell is a panga doing next to your chair you loon?



in case someone tries to break into my room

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/5/14)

Hahahahaha that is so funny!!!


----------

